# Best mouth calls



## Austin419

I have ordered a ruffidawg call but if that doesnt pan out ill be in the market again. Whats the best calls you have used and which gave the best results. Thanks


----------



## youngdon

I have a call that I've had for probably 10-15 years that have called withthe most and it has probably produced the most if only just because it is all I used for several years. I believe it is a Circe call, although the name was worn off when it was given to me. I don't use it much anymore. It just hasn't produced lately. I really like my new Pure Predator call www.purepredator.com , I have not used it much as it is my newest call, but it has a tremendous range and is really loud if you want it to be, other than it I have a call from bearman Rick at www.rrgamecalls.com that works pretty darn good and has good range.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I have an old P.S. Olt model T-20 that i have used for years and killed a many coyotes and a few fox with. I have the Ruffidog and 2 of the collectors call from Les and they work. The call I am most impressed with is the purepredator HR-1 call. I love the variable sounds it puts out and so far 1 time out 1 tomcat down. I plan on using it alot on bobs and hope to locate some greys as well. But the best call of ALL is the one you have success with and are the most comfortable and confident in. This can only happen with repetitive usage and learning what works and what dont. It does not have to sound exactly like a real life animal as much as an animal in distress. When calling think like a rabbit in the jaws of a coyote and sound like he feels as he is being torn apart alive. The key is the lessons you learn along the way not too loud not too soft but just what it takes to make it work. Calling is only 1 part of many parts needed for success. You wont call something up everytime but when you do review all that you did. Wind direction,time of day, lay of the land,tempature how the dog reacted to you calls and so forth. When success happens it is GRAND when it dont it is HUNTING. Hope this helps Good luck and be persistant.


----------



## ebbs

Yep...


----------



## whackemstackem21

i have quite a few calls i wear around my neck. and my top call that i have most success with is the red river bandit from red river calls. but i use it that most. it is an open reed call. thats all i use really just because you can change the sound so easly. but you can make any call the best really. the more you work with your call and know the better your hunt will turn out. perfect practice makes perfect. i also have had a good bit of success with the lil dog from primos. i call in mostly foxs around my area. there are some yotes but i think i the eastern coyote isnt the easiest to call in. so i usually just go out for fox and then if a yote comes in, its a bonus.


----------



## Helmet_S

It is hard to beat the purepredator calls like stated above They are just about the easiest out there to use in my opinion. there are also a few guys on here that make custom calls that are pretty good also. I have several of the custom calls and use them all equally.


----------



## Austin419

thanks for the advice. i will see how good i can do with the ruffidawg then maybe try some calls ya'll have on here!


----------



## Austin419

Bump. Anymore?


----------



## trappertommy

I agree with the rest i do use an old olt call the most and have alot of kills with it but their out of busness. try D3gamecalls
some of these calls just won east coast predator calling championship . their easy to work and sound great


----------



## On a call

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I have an old P.S. Olt model T-20 that i have used for years and killed a many coyotes and a few fox with. I have the Ruffidog and 2 of the collectors call from Les and they work. The call I am most impressed with is the purepredator HR-1 call. I love the variable sounds it puts out and so far 1 time out 1 tomcat down. I plan on using it alot on bobs and hope to locate some greys as well. But the best call of ALL is the one you have success with and are the most comfortable and confident in. This can only happen with repetitive usage and learning what works and what dont. It does not have to sound exactly like a real life animal as much as an animal in distress. When calling think like a rabbit in the jaws of a coyote and sound like he feels as he is being torn apart alive. The key is the lessons you learn along the way not too loud not too soft but just what it takes to make it work. Calling is only 1 part of many parts needed for success. You wont call something up everytime but when you do review all that you did. Wind direction,time of day, lay of the land,tempature how the dog reacted to you calls and so forth. When success happens it is GRAND when it dont it is HUNTING. Hope this helps Good luck and be persistant.


yep, well said ! I could not agree more. Confidance is one of the most important elements in calling, and in life. If you lack it most likely you will fail. And if you happen to succeed you will write it off as a lucky day. However if you have confidance and so not succeed ......you will know that you tried your best and those eastern yotes are just plain smart no one could do better and I need new camo maybe even contacts and a new and better gun.


----------



## Austin419

Love the looks and hype of the d3 calls. Will be on top of.my list


----------



## On a call

Good choice...do not over look electronic calls if you are allowed to use them.

The one and only problem of mouth calls is.............calling and blowing and blowing and blowing...oops there is shot...ooops gotta blow...oops..blew the shot. not all go that way...but I have had a few.


----------



## Austin419

I always hunt with a buddy so its easier calling. And I've used e callers but I like the confidence it gives you calling them in yourself


----------



## Guest

For now I would stick with the box call. I don't use mouth calls but I have been told that you need allot of practice with them. So until you got the mouth call down I would use the box call.


----------

